# urgent advice please on oestrodial levels



## willy15 (Mar 22, 2005)

Can you tell me what is an acceptable oestrodial level to continue with fertility treatments to prepare for donor eggs..... I am having the test tomorrow and want to know what range of levels are acceptable.

can anybody help


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Depends on what part of your cycle you are testing at! Are you on medication or not?

Ruth


----------

